# Custom paint job pictures!



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

saw this the other day and thought it was pretty neat. Anyone else see any machines out there with some custom paint on it?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. Love to see it in person or up close. 

Mine have custom scratches, does that count?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Choochoo


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Heritage unit


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish I could afford/justify the cost of either custom paint or wraps on my stuff. But where I'm at now, I just can't.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

https://www.plowsite.com/attachments/e2778fdf-eb64-4892-b541-75c8e2359798-jpeg.173992

If I remember correct that was factory. They did a bunch of special editions. Case also did a bunch of machines in the past few years with the America pride theme.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

If we have a light snow year again, we will be painting our 3 loaders similar to these over this winter. Have to match our pretty boxes.

If you think you cant afford wraps or custom paint, you dont understand branding or marketing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco said:


> If we have a light snow year again, we will be painting our 3 loaders similar to these over this winter. Have to match our pretty boxes.
> 
> If you think you cant afford wraps or custom paint, you dont understand branding or marketing.
> 
> ...


Any pictures of the unpainted ones???


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

No, no, no. I only talk about what i have. Never any pics.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maclawnco said:


> No, no, no. I only talk about what i have. Never any pics.


Must be an Ohio thing


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Maclawnco said:


> If we have a light snow year again, we will be painting our 3 loaders similar to these over this winter. Have to match our pretty boxes.
> 
> If you think you cant afford wraps or custom paint, you dont understand branding or marketing.
> 
> ...


So those are not your loaders?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> So those are not your loaders?


Do you think he is a poser???


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Maclawnco said:


> If we have a light snow year again, we will be painting our 3 loaders similar to these over this winter. Have to match our pretty boxes.
> 
> If you think you cant afford wraps or custom paint, you dont understand branding or marketing.


I understand both branding and marketing well. I understand my business checking account even better.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you think he is a poser???


All I do know is those can't be his loaders. I know who owns them, and his operation is not in Ohio.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> All I do know is those can't be his loaders. I know who owns them, and his operation is not in Ohio.


He did say "similar".


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Xtreme Snow Pros...Location...New Jersey...Maybe he is going National...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He did say "similar".


Yes he did. He must have plucked the picks off the interweb. I know Chris the owner of Extreme. He's doesn't working out of Ohio.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> Yes he did. He must have plucked the picks off the interweb. I know Chris the owner of Extreme. He's doesn't working out of Ohio.


That's why your the Plow Lord....You know everyone


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't know everyone.

There are a few I do at times that I wish I didn't


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> Yes he did. He must have plucked the picks off the interweb. I know Chris the owner of Extreme. He's doesn't working out of Ohio.


Well I know maclawnco and he doesn't work oot of Joisey.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Luther said:


> I don't know everyone.
> 
> There are a few I do at times that I wish I didn't


Present company included?????????????????


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Luther said:


> I don't know everyone.
> 
> There are a few I do at times that I wish I didn't


I think he is referring to you Mark


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Those were inspiration for our paint jobs on our loaders. Our paint now looks like faded oem deere, cat, and hyundai.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think he is referring to you Mark


Think????

I know!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Then why haven't you marketed or branded them yet if you understand so much?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> Then why haven't you marketed or branded them yet if you understand so much?


I saw some pics of his trucks and pushers...they are branded.

Sometimes it takes time...and money to brand everything.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I saw some pics of his trucks and pushers...they are branded.
> 
> Sometimes it takes time...and money to brand everything.


I know and agree Mark. That was my initial point. I'm just a little guy, and I know it. I just bought three pieces of equipment, and that pretty much tapped out my budget for equipment/improvements until I get some money coming back in. That's all I was trying to say. You of all people know that I'd like to either wrap or paint my stuff. We've had that conversation before. But I can only spend so much at any given point in time, and that's all I was trying to say. I guess that's why I got my undies in a bundle when I felt that someone was telling me that I don't understand business. Maybe just wrapped a little too tightly today, I don't know.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

There use to be a landscape company around here that had all there skidsteers paint there custom colors..


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I gave my old Dresser a custom Deere gray Deere yellow two tone paint job. I thought it looked very good compared to the all yellow with a blue stripe stock paint and decal


----------



## Regal Eagle (Dec 7, 2016)

We started to paint all of our trucks and the loader this blue.

Helps to stand out and make us more recognizable.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Probably better off wrapping 
Custom paint hurts resale 
Looks great and I love it but then again so does just a good lettering job 
All my trucks and equipment is lettered the same 
All trucks and trailers all same color all same makes all same lettering


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

There is a company around ct that paints everything horrible baby blue.brsnd new stuff come painted that way!


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

its niro and FEB that powder blue. D'amato construction went out of business they used to use the same color, i think moody construction bought all their equipment.


----------



## Mistifier (Aug 21, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Choochoo
> 
> View attachment 173993


Tiger stripe, nice!


----------

